# [Solved] Cannot mount ntfs volume

## Aixile

I have installed my gentoo dual boot with windows.

i found that i cannot mount other volumes on the same disk.

(sda3 sda4 ,they are ntfs volumes)

when i try to mount them manually

```

Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.

The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which

could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.

```

"mount" shows they have been already mounted on boot

```

mount

rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

/dev/sda6 on / type btrfs (rw,noatime,ssd,discard,space_cache)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,size=1218820k,mode=755)

udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,nr_inodes=1523034,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

cgroup_root on /sys/fs/cgroup type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

openrc on /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,release_agent=/lib64/rc/sh/cgroup-release-agent.sh,name=openrc)

cpu on /sys/fs/cgroup/cpu type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpu)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid)

/dev/sda4 on /run/media/root/ã¾ãã type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)

/dev/sda3 on /run/media/root/ã·ã¹ãã ãã type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw)

```

but i cannot visit them,and when i try to unmount them

```

umount -f /dev/sda3

umount: /run/media/root/ã·ã¹ãã ãã: not found

```

1.the volume label name ã·ã¹ãã ãã was wrong encoding of japanese volume label , 

but the strange thing was even i changed the sda3 label into other ascii charactors on windows ,

the error information was remain unchanged , still shows ã·ã¹ãã ãã

2."mount" and "df -kh" shows sda6 is mounted, but my pc doesn't have sda6...and there are only sda5 in my fstab

```
# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

/dev/sda5       /       btrfs   noatime,discard 0       0       

```

```

ls /dev/sda*

/dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda3  /dev/sda4  /dev/sda5

```

```

df -kh

df: '/sys/fs/cgroup/openrc': No such file or directory

df: '/run/media/root/\343\201\276\343\201\230\343\202\201': No such file or directory

df: '/run/media/root/\343\202\267\343\202\271\343\203\206\343\203\240\343\201\237\343\202\223': No such file or directory

Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on

/dev/sda6        37G  9.8G   27G  28% /

tmpfs           5.9G  796K  5.9G   1% /run

udev            5.9G     0  5.9G   0% /dev

cgroup_root     5.9G     0  5.9G   0% /sys/fs/cgroup

```

i tried recompiling kernel but nothing works, so i think may be i should reinstall some other things.

(my gentoo use systemd)

Thanks!Last edited by Aixile on Mon Jul 07, 2014 12:29 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Aixile,

Welcome to Gentoo.

Mount shows you do indeed have a /dev/sda6

```
mount

rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

/dev/sda6 on / type btrfs (rw,noatime,ssd,discard,space_cache) 

... 
```

It can exist and be mounted without appearing in /dev as your boot loader setup will contain the entry (real_)root=/dev/sda6.

root is special.  The kernel has to moult it before it can read /etc/fstab, since that file is on the root partition.

As /dev/sda6 is missing from /dev, rootfsck cannot have run, so everything will be read only.

```
...

/dev/sda4 on /run/media/root/ã¾ãã type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)

/dev/sda3 on /run/media/root/ã·ã¹ãã ãã type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)

...
```

The filesystem type there should be ntfs, if you use the in kernel ntfs read only driver, or ntfs3g if you use the FUSE based read/write driver.

This implies that your /ect/fstab is incorrect.  You may have ntfs-3g missing too.

Please post the output of 

```
fdisk -l
```

It sdould show your sda6 and the content of /etc/fstab

Oh root on btrfs is still experimental. When it breaks you may loose you install.

----------

## Aixile

Hi NeddySeagoon,

```
Disk /dev/sda: 238.5 GiB, 256060514304 bytes, 500118192 sectors

Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes

Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes

Disklabel type: gpt

Disk identifier: 78CA0451-B780-4023-A562-97A9229A89FA

Device           Start          End   Size Type

/dev/sda1         2048       206847   100M EFI System

/dev/sda2       206848       468991   128M Microsoft reserved

/dev/sda3       468992    254355455 121.1G Microsoft basic data

/dev/sda4    254357504    423825407  80.8G Microsoft basic data

/dev/sda5    423827456    500117503  36.4G Microsoft basic data

```

fdisk also shows there is no sda6. the true root file system is sda5

I use rEFInd as boot loader, and I dont think I have specified root=/dev/sda6 in refind.conf

(Actually i didn't write any boot configurations , all was done by rEFInd automaticly)

the only thing I did was adding

```

root=/dev/sda5 rootfstype=btrfs init=/usr/lib/systemd/systemd net.ifnames=0

```

to  the built-in kernel command line.

I don't have any problems about root file system writing, I can use this system as there is no problems

I use ntfs3g to read ntfs , and there is noting wrong with my ntfs driver, i'm able to mount and read/write  ntfs volume on another hard disk  sdb.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Aixile,

Something has mounted sda3 and sda5 as type fuseblk

```
/dev/sda4 on /run/media/root/ã¾ãã type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)

/dev/sda3 on /run/media/root/ã·ã¹ãã ãã type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096) 
```

That looks to be wrong as it suggests that ntfs3g is not in use.

What does fstab say?

----------

## Aixile

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Aixile,
> 
> Something has mounted sda3 and sda5 as type fuseblk
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
cat /etc/fstab 

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't 

# needed); notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage 

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <da;lump/pass>

/dev/sda5       /       btrfs   noatime,discard 0       0

```

That's all.

There is no sda4 option in fstab, but the system always try to mount it on boot automatically

----------

## i4dnf

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Aixile,
> 
> Something has mounted sda3 and sda5 as type fuseblk
> 
> ```
> ...

 

That's how ntfs mounts via ntfs3g look here too (I suppose due to ntfs3g relying on fuse). That mount path and the options suggest udisks trying to (auto)mount those partitions. 

Try 

```

udisksctl info -b /dev/sda4

or

udisksctl info -b /dev/sda3

 
```

to see what udisks makes of them.

----------

## Aixile

 *i4dnf wrote:*   

>  *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   Aixile,
> 
> Something has mounted sda3 and sda5 as type fuseblk
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```
udisksctl info -b /dev/sda3

/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/block_devices/sda3:

  org.freedesktop.UDisks2.Block:

    Configuration:              []

    CryptoBackingDevice:        '/'

    Device:                     /dev/sda3

    DeviceNumber:               2051

    Drive:                      '/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/drives/PLEXTOR_PX_256M5Pro_P02352102439'

    HintAuto:                   false

    HintIconName:               

    HintIgnore:                 false

    HintName:                   

    HintPartitionable:          true

    HintSymbolicIconName:       

    HintSystem:                 true

    Id:                         by-id-ata-PLEXTOR_PX-256M5Pro_P02352102439-part3

    IdLabel:                    System

    IdType:                     ntfs-3g

    IdUUID:                     7C6E73DE6E738F9E

    IdUsage:                    filesystem

    IdVersion:                  

    MDRaid:                     '/'

    MDRaidMember:               '/'

    PreferredDevice:            /dev/sda3

    ReadOnly:                   false

    Size:                       129989869568

    Symlinks:                   /dev/disk/by-id/ata-PLEXTOR_PX-256M5Pro_P02352102439-part3

                                /dev/disk/by-id/wwn-0x500230310011d717-part3

                                /dev/disk/by-label/System

                                /dev/disk/by-partlabel/Basic\x20data\x20partition

                                /dev/disk/by-partuuid/1f6ce2a4-dbf5-49f4-bedd-a6304d06d880

                                /dev/disk/by-uuid/7C6E73DE6E738F9E

  org.freedesktop.UDisks2.Filesystem:

    MountPoints:        

  org.freedesktop.UDisks2.Partition:

    Flags:              0

    IsContained:        false

    IsContainer:        false

    Name:               Basic data partition

    Number:             3

    Offset:             240123904

    Size:               129989869568

    Table:              '/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/block_devices/sda'

    Type:               ebd0a0a2-b9e5-4433-87c0-68b6b72699c7

    UUID:               1f6ce2a4-dbf5-49f4-bedd-a6304d06d880

```

when i try to mount/unmount it with udiskctl

```
udisksctl mount -b /dev/sda3

Error mounting /dev/sda3: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.UDisks2.Error.Failed: Error mounting /dev/sda3 at /run/media/root/System: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs-3g" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid" "/dev/sda3" "/run/media/root/System"' exited with non-zero exit status 16: Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.

The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which

could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.

```

```
udisksctl unmount -b /dev/sda3

Error unmounting /dev/sda3: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.UDisks2.Error.NotMounted: Device `/dev/sda3' is not mounted

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Aixile,

Add entries to fstab for your NTFS volumes, then auto mounting should leave them alone.

I've never used an auto mounter, going back to the days when DVD+RW at 4.7G was a good thing to use for random access as long as you knew it was anly good for about 1000 +rw mounts.

Anyway, I digress.

The fstab entries are intended for debug only. Automounting is supposed to work.

I have a feeling that root may have access.  The problem being that *NIX permissions do not map to NTFS permissions.

----------

## Aixile

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Aixile,
> 
> Add entries to fstab for your NTFS volumes, then auto mounting should leave them alone.
> 
> I've never used an auto mounter, going back to the days when DVD+RW at 4.7G was a good thing to use for random access as long as you knew it was anly good for about 1000 +rw mounts.
> ...

 

then i tried adding 

```

/dev/sda3      /mnt/sda3       ntfs-3g defaults        0       0

```

to fstab,

but the system failed to mount sda3 on boot and forced me to enter emergency mode.

here is my journalctl log 

http://paste.ubuntu.com/7756033/

----------

## Aixile

 *Aixile wrote:*   

>  *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   Aixile,
> 
> Add entries to fstab for your NTFS volumes, then auto mounting should leave them alone.
> 
> I've never used an auto mounter, going back to the days when DVD+RW at 4.7G was a good thing to use for random access as long as you knew it was anly good for about 1000 +rw mounts.
> ...

 

I read my journalctl log again and find 

```

Jul 06 23:53:19 geotia systemd[1]: /etc/mtab is not a symlink or not pointing to /proc/self/mounts. This is not supported anymore. Please make sure to replace this file by a symlink to avoid incorrect or misleading mount(8) output.

```

then I examined my /etc/mtab and found it was

```

rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)

/dev/sda6 on / type btrfs (rw,noatime,ssd,discard,space_cache)

proc on /proc type proc (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,size=1218820k,mode=755)

udev on /dev type devtmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,nr_inodes=1523034,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

cgroup_root on /sys/fs/cgroup type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

openrc on /sys/fs/cgroup/openrc type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,release_agent=/lib64/rc/sh/cgroup-release-agent.sh,name=openrc)

cpu on /sys/fs/cgroup/cpu type cgroup (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime,cpu)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid)

/dev/sda4 on /run/media/root/ã¾ãã type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)

/dev/sda3 on /run/media/root/ã·ã¹ãã ãã type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw)

binfmt_misc on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw)

```

just like my mount output.

and my mtab was not a symlink as metioned above in warning, then i deleted it and make it pointing to /proc/self/mounts.

everything works again !

----------

